

Tell HN: Mumbai Hackers & Founders Dinner Meet - 6 Dec - ankeshk
http://www.ankeshkothari.com/mumbai-hackers-founders-dinner-meet-6-december/

======
iamelgringo
Hey, Ankesh. I just pinged you via email, but I thought I'd post this here as
well.

I run the Hackers and Founders meetup[1] in Silicon Valley, and I usually make
it a point to try and connect with other HN meetup organizers around the
globe.

I also try to maintain a current list of Hacker News meetups around the globe
as well. We'd love it if you added your group if you think this might be a
regular event.

If there's anything that we can do for you guys, let us know.

ref:

[1] <http://www.hackersandfounders.com>

[2]
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmQExXr67OcTdDBZZl93MXZwaE4tWlQwTENVMnVQalE&hl=en)

------
Bluem00
I'm visiting Mumbai this week as a tourist, but leave before the meetup. Would
anyone care to meet early? I'd love to change things up and be a hacker-
tourist for a bit.

~~~
ashraful
Just a bit of promotion for my side project, I hope no one minds.

Visit www.hackerlunch.com

I built the site to help hackers meetup with one another without having to set
up large(ish) events with fixed dates.

Sometimes a one-on-one lunch with another hacker is as much a great experience
as a larger gathering.

------
ajju
Atlanta based hacker originally from Mumbai (Bombay!). Luckily, I'll be there
on the 6th. Look forward to meeting everyone.

------
zaidf
Dang, I get to Mumbai on the 13th after five loong years :) Too bad I'll be
missing from this meet up but hopefully we'll have another soon after.

------
Garbage
It would have been great if I could be arranged over weekend.

------
Nohackernews
I am in! +1 to weekend next time

------
jijoy
Why there is no such one in Banglore ?

~~~
ankeshk
Meetups have been happening in Bangalore too. Join the Bangalore HN Google
Groups and you'll know when they happen:

<http://groups.google.com/group/bangalore-hn-meetup>

